# Heidita (Röslein para su madre) llega a los 7000



## Cristina.

Felicidades por ser una forera tan estupenda y con gran sentido del humor, aunque a veces eres un poco, ejemmm, mosca cojonera, pero sabemos que lo haces de buen rollo para corregir y que, para qué engañarnos, te gusta caldear el ambientillo (a mí también, pero cada vez menos, ).
Como he visto que tus "amigos" no te abrían un hilo, ha tenido que ser tu "enemiga" la que te lo abra. Que conste que he mirado en" thanks... but no thanks" para asegurarme.
¿A que no té esperabas este uppercut directo a la mandíbula? Esto se llama jugar "duro", ¿eh?
Prosit!/Prost!/Zum Wohl! (te lo he cogido prestado) 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Heidita, uno ya no sabe si está felicitando por los 6.000, 7.000 o yo que sé, porque seguro que la semana que viene vas ya por los 10.000.

Muchas Felicidades, a ver si nos tomamos unas de éstas para celebrarlo.

Ant


----------



## chics

Felicidades, Heidi.
Me han dicho que el 7 trae buena suerte, si te esperan MIL posts empezando con siete... ¡haz muchas loterías! 
Te pongo otro para seguir la tradición de este hilo.


----------



## Cecilio

¡¡Enhorabuena, Heidita!!

Este foro no sería lo mismo sin ti. Muchas gracias por tu sentido del humor y por tu empeño en ayudar a los demás.


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, Heidita. Y a la Joya, claro.


----------



## lamartus

*¡Felices 3.500 para ti y 3.500 para la joya !

A ver si se concretan unas cañejas de celebración antes de que no me pueda mover  

¡7000 besos!


*​


----------



## Laztana

Felicidades Heidita,

es un placer encontrarte en cualquier foro ¡los dominas todos!

saludos


----------



## heidita

Cristina, gran sorpresa me he llevado, ¡sí señora!  Gracias por ser la primera en ver que he logrado decir al menos 7000 tonterías. 

Anti, menos mal que has adjuntado la cerveza, aunque no puedo decir que vengo precisamente "seca" de mi tierra..jejeje

Chics, si sigues corriendo así...me coges seguro. ¡Muchos saludos para la bella Cataluña!

Cecilio, siempre tan templado. Parte de tu paciencia no me vendría mal.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Felicidades Heidita, como siempre, un placer. 

Recuerdos.

RIU


----------



## Fernita

*HEIDIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII: ¡¡¡¡MUCHAS *

*FELICITACIONES POR TUS GENIALES 7000 APORTES Y *

*POR TODOS LOS QUE VENDRÁN!!!!*

*así te veo yo*


*Con todo mi cariño,*
*Fernita *​


----------



## aceituna

¿¿¿¿Siete mil???? 
¡Qué barbaridad!

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!*​ 
Un bacio desde Torino, guapísima. Y va en serio, podíamos organizar unas cañitas por aquí... (por supuesto, añadiendo una ración de chocolate!!!)

La aceituna como ninguna


----------



## Sparrow22

*Heidi !!!!*

*Wow, felicitaciones !!!!!*​ 
*por muchos màs !!!!*


----------



## Rayines

¡*H*umor!
¡*E*ntusiasmo!
¡*I*nteligencia!
¡*D*estellos!
¡*I*maginación!

¡Por todo eso, te queremos aquí en los foros!
¡Felicidades y por otros 7.000 más, van *estos*!


----------



## Wil_the_terrible

Felicidades para Heidita por los 7000 posteos, eres una gran amiga y disculpa que haya llegado tarde a este hilo. 
Excelente trabajo y prometo "llegar más temprano" para los 8000, saludos a la Joya.


----------



## krolaina

Wil_the_terrible said:


> y prometo "llegar más temprano" para los 8000,



¡¡Y yo, y yo!! Pero tú me entiendes, verdad...? Y eso que estaba pendiente que si no lo llego a estar...

*¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, DULCE...(EHM...NO...DULCE? HUM...) HEIDI!!!

*7000... todo un honor compartirlos contigo. 

Como celebración propongo visitar los bares más castizos...y tomar 7 por barba (bah...si luego conduce la joya!). Y si no puedes ya sabes de uno que puede ayudarte...

MUCHOS BESOS Y MÁS ABRAZOS.

Tu Kroli.​


----------



## Soledad Medina

Querida y admirada Heidita, muchas felicitaciones por tus fantásticos 7000 aportes.  ¡Que cumplas muchos más!  

Con mi despiste habitual por poquito llego tarde.  Aprovecho para agradecerte lo mucho que me ayudas siempre con tus geniales respuestas.  Tu generosidad no conoce límites.

Un abrazo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## lazarus1907

No sé si felicitarla o no, porque sospecho que se ha dedicado a escribir mensajes "al tuntún" solo para poder decirme que lleva más mensajes que yo.

Pero bueno, por esta vez vamos a darle otra enhorabuena.


----------



## Txiri

Ahh,_ Heidita_, after so much work, un tiempo de deleite.  Y ...

Gracias para siempre por tu amabilidad, claridad, habilidad, afabilidad, curiosidad, ...


----------



## The Scrivener

Splendid work, Heidi!
CONGRATULATIONS

Take your pick!


----------



## Mate

Felicitaciones Heidi, por tus 7.000 aportes llenos de humor y amor a la vida.


----------



## Dudu678

Auch ich spreche ein paar Wörter Buchstaben: H.G.


----------



## frida-nc

*Dear Röslein (Rot Aufderheide),
*Our admiration overflows, and we all bask in your sunlight!
You're already on your way to 8000 (I *don't* know how you do it),
so I expect that sometime soon we'll all be here again!
Sincere congratulations!


----------



## heidita

*Fernando*, ¡cáspita! ¡corcholis! ¡canastos! ...ha dicho mi joya al ver tu felicitación para los dos, así que muchas gracias también de "_sus partes_"

*lamartus*, otra que tal baila...me quita todo el protagonismo la joya..jeje

*Laztana,* no sé cómo no te has ahogado aún en esa tierra mía. ¡En Agosto a 10 grados! Gracias por tu visita a esta página.

*Riu*, se te ve poco, una pena. Pronto cumplirás los 1000, será un verdadero gusto poder felicitarte.


----------



## Eugin

Perdón, perdón por la tardanza, querida amiga... y eso que no anduve ni buceando ni esquiando... (Ufa!!!)... pero sí con viele Arbeit.... 

Me has pillado... ¡La gran siete!!! ¿Estás satisfecha ahora??  
Venga, que te felicito por tremendo tamaño de número... pero más que por el tamaño, por la calidad de tus posts y la amistad que derrochas en c/ u de ellos!! 

Así que... ¡a festejar tremendo acontecimiento!!!! No hace falta que te diga cómo, ¿verdad?   (aunque un pajarito me contó que te vas a festejar al Mar Negro... is that true??  wowwww!!!!

¡Un abrazote para mi super colega de las profundidades!!


----------



## Maruja14

No sabría por donde empezar. Así que felicitaciones mil, a ti, a la joya y a los gatos. 

Sí, sí, todavía estoy por aquí. A ver que tal va la cosa esta nueva temporada.

Muac.


----------



## María Madrid

Elegantemente tarde (para no perder la costumbre). Muchas felicidades y gracias por tus mensajes. Como siempre en gananciales con la Joya.


----------



## nichec

Hey, congratulations 

You make WR an interesting place with your posts 

Keep them coming, 8000, 9000, 10000.................


----------



## Moritzchen

Heidita, mein Deutsch sucks! Pero siempre encuentro una sonrisa en cada uno de tus aportes y esta es una buena oportunidad para agradecértelas.


----------



## heidita

*Fernita*, mi muy estimada amiga argentina, ojalá pudiera ir alguna vez ir a tu tierra...bueno, quién sabe, todo se dará...

*aceituna*, como ninguna : ¡ASÍ ES!!  Que llegues con un guapo turinense.. (seguro que no se dice así..jeje)

*Sparrow*, pocas veces se te ve, querida amiga, pero siempre con amabilidad.

*Rayines*, ¡¡no pue'ze! ¡Otra argentina...se ve que lo bueno abunda!


----------



## Trisia

No, no, no, no! I'm very very late 

But I still wish you a very happy belated postiversary, because you deserve it - you're nice, helpful and funny, with a great attitude  (the profile of a great forer@).

So, Happy Posti!


----------



## heidita

*Krolaina,* mi querida amiga de cañas y de charlas y de llamadas y de cotilleos y de ¡¡amistad!!

*Wil*, mi primer hilo de los 1000 fue abierto por ti, el gran artista de la guitarra clásica, y eso fue hace tiempo. Hemos sido amigos _ever since_ y espero que sigamos con nuestras charlas lejanas y nocturnas_ for ever_... 

*Sole*, qué decir de mi querida Sole,siempre tan templada y siempre haciendo la paz, sin levantar la voz ni una vez desde que la conozco. Un honor contarme entre tus amigos.

*Lazarus*, siempre dando la nota, así que al tuntún, ¿eh? ¡¡Envidia cochina, es lo único que puedo decirte!


----------



## heidita

*Dear Scrivvy*, I do not see you as frequently as I wished to but I always enjoy seeing you.

*Mate*, el cocinero por excelencia, un honor compartir el foro contigo.

*Dudu,* mi amigo personal e intransferible, du sprichst nicht nur ein paar Buchstaben, sondern sehr gut Deutsch, wie man hier sehen kann!!

*Frida*,*



			Dear Röslein (Rot Aufderheide),
		
Click to expand...

,* does that mean you know the song?? Thank you for joining in.


----------



## Crescent

7000, ya?? 

Pero cómo es posible? ... Nuestra querida Heidi nos ha mentido todos estos años... Porque no es ''Heidi''... debe ser ....

*SUPER HEIDI!!!!!! 
*
Te felicitamos, Heidi, y te agradecemos muchísimo, a ti y a señor Joya por habernos traído tantas risas tantas veces!! Al menos yo te puedo jurar que siempre que leo un mensaje tuyo me escapa una sonrisa enorme!  Como....la del gato ''Cheshire''...  

*!!!!!!!!!!!ENHORABUENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## loladamore

¿Otra vez Heidi? Pues de nuevo muchas felicidades, your Royal Joyaness!
Oye, ¿pero qué fumaste?

Una abrazo,
Lola


----------



## panjabigator

Me parece que cada semana es incompleta sin un nuevo hilo felicitándote por el nuevo barrera que  rompes!  Enhorabuena!  Siempre es un placer leer uno de tus posts y he aprendido mucho de ellos!  Siempre tengo un diccionario a mano cuando encuentro tu nombre, especialmente ahora que voy a España!  

Bueno, ahora quizás puedas enseñarme un poquitín de alemán!


----------



## heidita

*Eugin*, compañera de fatigas marítimas...ya te echaba de menos. ¡¡Me voy al Mar Rojo!! Tú sabrás apreciarlo de verdad.

*Maruja,* mi querida amiga sevillana-madrileña, la de los _chillones_, jejeje (¡¡menudos mellizos más guapos que tiene la moza!!), menos mal que has vuelto.

*María*, me alegro mucho verte por aquí, por muchas diferencias que se tenga..siempre debe prevalecer la amistad, ¿no?

*NIchec*,





> Keep them coming, 8000, 9000, 10000


, I will try, nichec, my aim is to "outpost" cuchuflete. Nice to see you here.


----------



## heidita

*Moritzchen*, 





> siempre encuentro una sonrisa en cada uno de tus aportes


 es una frase que te agradezco especialmente. 

*Trisia, I am very grateful for your kind words. *

*Cresci*, mi niña bonita,





> a ti y a señor Joya por habernos traído tantas risas


, no sabes lo que me alegro. 

*Lola,* now it was my turn to laugh!! 





> ¿pero qué fumaste?




*Panja*, si vienes a Madrid, serás el nuevo "amigo de cañas" eso seguro.

I would like to say a special _thank you_ to all my friends on this forum and on this tread. And allow me to add: *Daniel*, we miss you.


----------

